# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  fake ..... going around... be careful

## 305GUY

just a heads up for some but ...announced on their site that theres some fake anavar going around.. apparently it has like a strong pumpkin color instead of a light orange... if you've gotten some contact your source so they can make good..

305

----------


## Zelos

orange drops that is funny  :LOL: 

thanks for sharing dude  :Smilie:

----------


## Tucc

Wow...Thats not even close, you think they'd try a little harder to make it look like the real deal..lol...  :Evil2:

----------

